# SS 15.04.17 - Borodin #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Borodin (1833 - 1887)*

Symphony No. 3 in A minor

1. Moderato Assai
2. Scherzo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm posting this one a little early as I will be tied up tomorrow for Good Friday and the Easter Weekend. For those that follow the tradition I hope you all have a happy Easter and for those that do not I hope you have a happy weekend 

This weekend we head back to Russian for Borodin's third which was from my understanding completed and orchestrated by Glazunov. I hope everyone will give this one a spin.

I'll be listening to:







Neeme Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've not heard this work by Borodin but looking forward to it. I'll be listening to Tjeknavorian/National Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with this one and also giving the Jarvi a spin .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give this version a try


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> I'll be listening to:
> View attachment 93578
> 
> Neeme Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


I'll listen to this one as well


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

My choice


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Playing now, actually quit good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Borodin ~ Symphony No. 3 in A minor ~ Complete

A 2 movement symphony?! Yes; well, sort of. This was Alexander Borodin's final symphony and he never finished it so his friend, composer Alexander Glazunov, finished and orchestrated the work for performance.

For those who don't have it but want to give it a go.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

D Smith said:


> I've not heard this work by Borodin but looking forward to it. I'll be listening to Tjeknavorian/National Philharmonic.


Ditto this recording


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

D Smith said:


> I've not heard this work by Borodin but looking forward to it. I'll be listening to Tjeknavorian/National Philharmonic.


I listened to this one, as well.

Quite a man, this Borodin. He was pretty unique, talented and intelligent in many ways, being a doctor and a chemist, as well as composing some nice music.


----------

